# Changing water and flourish excel.



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I've recently wondered about water changes...yes a very novice type thing to ask questions about, but here's the thing.
How often do you guys do them? Weekly...when ever nitrates get high?

On top of this I've always heard that you shouldn't fert for alteast 24 hours after changing water..I'm not sure why but this is what I've been told.
Is this true?

And the big question is I've seen places where people say that Flourish EXCEL will actaully cause plants to "melt" much like crypts..and crypts are extrememly sensitive to the fert. any comments on this?

ahh the misleading world of ferts...lol
-moo


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I change about 30% of the water once a week. I sometimes add ferts after the WC, never seen anything bad happen because of it. Excel can melt some plants such as anacharis and some vals.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

I change about 20% per week and use Excel the next morning as per the Seachem dosing schedule. I have never had any problems with the plants reacting and I have V.tortifolia and 3 types of Crypts.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm changing about half of the water about every week, dosing ferts the same day, and no problems doing so. Do some research here on the "estimative index" or EI dosing plan, and you can understand why I and many others do this.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah I've read up on the EI and PMDD and everyother fert system than has an acronymn, lol.

Just trying to keep my tank low maintenance and not knowing much about either system to carry them out confidently I'll probably stick to the Seachem schedule untill I get my tank setteled and I can "play" around. They seem like good systems and defnitely something I think I will try but I'll stick within the comfort zone for now. lol.

It's good to hear consistent info for once though.
Thanks guys!
If there's anything else anyone can add please do so. I would love to know more. 
-matt


----------



## ens124 (May 26, 2005)

I change about 25% of my water weekly and immediately dose the recommended dosage of Seachem Excel with no damage to my crypts. On occasions when I had been away for 2 weeks, I would change 40 to 50% of the water and dosed as recommended for initial use without impact on the crypts. During the week, I dose daily with Flourish (spread over the week instead of weekly) and Excel. Flourish Iron is dosed twice a week only.

Peter Yang


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Since we're here what are good plants tabs?
I've got water column ferts figured out pretty well, but what are good substrate ferts?


----------



## ens124 (May 26, 2005)

If you have a laterite mix in your substrate you should be doing well. There has been long discussions on how long the substrate will last. Some LFS will tell you to replace every 2 years but from my experience inserting laterite balls every other year works just as well. Some manufacture's says the laterite mix will last almost indefinitely. 

For additional substrate ferts, I have found the use of Flourish tabs every 3 months to be extremely effective. My Crypts and Echinodorus have benefited tremendously when they are insert near their roots.

Peter Yang


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

the laterite mix won't come to the surface? I'll be using Eco.
Can you suggest a brand possibly?


----------



## ens124 (May 26, 2005)

When I first set up my tank 6 years ago, the substrate is 1in laterite mix from Dennerle and 3in standard dark sand. During this period I have done numerous replanting and have not had a problem with laterite coming to the surface.

It is now time to redose with laterite balls but this time I would try to incorporate Flourite into my substrate instead. I intend to do this by gradually adding to my substrate as I maintain each area of my tank.

From APC substrate forum, I gather that both Flourite and Eco are on par with not much to choose between them. Only that Flouite needs a lot more rinsing before use, compared to Eco.

Peter


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah they are pretty similiar. I still may look into adding laterite. I will most certaintly be adding peat below everything. and root tabs. But I may do the laterite also.
What laterite do you use?


----------



## ens124 (May 26, 2005)

The laterite that I used previously was manufactured by dennerle.


----------

